# Dan Wesson ccb OR Springer MC Operator??



## Lucretius (Jan 3, 2008)

I know these 1911's are quite different, but this is what I've narrowed it down to for my first 1911.

I have a glock 21 already, and I got great feedback and info from this site regarding that purchase. So I felt, what better place to start then get the inside track from the people who know these guns better than I.

I have shot one 1911 gun before (kimber custom II I believe), and have always wanted one after that. I'm not really an entry lvl fan and I feel you get what you pay for, but I don't have 2-3k to spend on a wilson combat/nighthawk custom gun. I like the looks and features of these 2 guns I mentioned in particular.

So if anyone owns or has shot either of these pistols, feedback and suggestions would be great.


----------

